# My humble system



## Kai Winters (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all,
Here is a peek into my living room and its' humble HT.

TV: LG 50PC3D plasma
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V659
STB: Scientific Explorer 8300HD
DVD: Sony BDP-S350 Blu-ray
Remote: Harmony 1
Speakers: Paradigm...Monitor 3 v.4/front, CC290 v.5/center, Atom v.4/surround and PDR-12/sub


----------



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice system Kai, simple and clean.


----------



## Kai Winters (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Kai, that is a nice and clean set-up :T,


----------

